# Introducing mindy



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is mindy,
she is 9 weeks old hand reared
chi x terrier
she will never replace cody
but she makes it a lot easier
as my friends know the story about bruce
so i have decided girlie dogs and me only get on
the golden girls love her


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg....she is soo cute. And such a wee one too!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

She's adorable, Amanda ! 

Congratulations.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Omg! Amanda, she is the cutest thing ever!!!!
Congratulations, she is precious. Your so lucky!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh she is the cutest thing ever!!!! Love her!!! Look at Oisin's happy face holding her. Just darling.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

tracy tried to post an intro elsewhere wouldnt let me
shes been my tiny secret, but i wanted to out her
i know shes a x but what the heck shes here
and is soooo cute.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww, she is a doll!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Amanda, what a beautiful little "dot" of a girl! Mindy is a perfect name for her. I love that tiny furry face, and I am so very happy for you. Blessings, Deb


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's adorable, Amanda! Congrats!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww she's so tiny <3


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

She is very cute an tiny.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Amanda i cant wait 2 c more pics she is soooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome little Mindy,you are beautiful


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

what a wonderful surprise, she is such just beautiful.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

goodness me shes soo tiny!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, Amanda, I cannot wait to follow this little one's growth in pics! Please promise me you'll post them often!

Pedro is a Chi/terrier mix, and if I could begin to imagine what he looked like as a pup, this would be it!!! He's a beautiful 3 year old dog, now!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So teeny weeny and cuuuuuute as can be!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love baby mindy shes a doll so hugable


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Eeeeee! So cute and tiny! Love her! We need a LOT more pictures please.
Glad she is there to make a tough time a little easier for you.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome Mindy!! She is a lil cutie  Congrat's on your new addition


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww shes a little cutie!! Congrats


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww the cutest teeny wee baby ever!
Love the name you picked too Amanda, suits her!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a living doll. She is pure cuddle bug! Congrats!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! She is a doll...and so tiny!! Congrats


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

She is a tiny little bundle of adorable! SO cute! :love4:


----------

